# fiorenzato f5



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

anyone know anything about fiorenzato f5 ?

looking for first electric grinder s/h.

mostly for my gaggia - a couple of double shots a day

and occasional -maybe weekly French press

Thanks

alan


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-20599.html

For ease of use of be looking at using it for espresso only, rather than dialling back and forth for fp too.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I have an f5 and can get really good results from it. Switching from espresso to French press is a bit of a pain to be honest(you jusst waste so much coffee getting back to where you started). I find if you scoop out the retained grinds from the chute and discard - then little bit of a purge - the taste in the cup is improved immeasurably. Those retained grinds / wasted coffee are something you have to put up with I'm afraid ! I open up the grinder and give it a good clean every 6 to 8 weeks which I think helps. If I can find how to do it I'll post a link to the video tutorial which helped me loads.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Coffee Tech: Grinder Cleaning & Calibration:


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I may be putting my F5 up for sale soon. Keep meaning to strip it down and clean it ready for sale


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

How much do these go for normally 2nd hand? how do they stack up against Rocky for espresso? better?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Much better grind quality than a rocky, nice and accurate, stepless, good doser mech. Expect to pay around £175 - £225 for a good second hand one, a little more for immaculate.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

mine's pretty immaculate, as you well know Dave


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep totally agree youts is a lovely example of a low mileage f5


----------

